# What is your honest opinion of Camberwell?



## liberty (Mar 23, 2006)

Due to move to Camberwell soon and I need to work out if I feel on edge there because I don't live there, kind of the unknown thing or if it really does have an edge.

Living in Hackney at the moment I have no problem with it at all but some from the South think its rough as it comes.

Could it just be that I don't know the area???


----------



## StuPC (Mar 23, 2006)

Camberwell's nice, I like it a lot - it's got some very nice parts and it's got a slightly dodgy bits, but the two are fairly easy to tell apart, and neither are extreme.   

Never lived in Hackney but everything I've heard second-hand says _that's_ rough as fuck, so you shouldn't find Camberwell too awful.  In fact, you'll probably really like it!


----------



## liberty (Mar 23, 2006)

It's funny that places build up reputations usually when people don't live there. I think a large difference between Hackney and South London is that if it is going on in Hackney it seems to be more 'behind closed doors' 

When I was there yesterday I saw a girl who looked like she was just about to drop down dead (too much smack and other things I guess)  I don't see that im Hackney even though of course its there.

I just wonder if a place feels safer if you live there, more familar?


----------



## wiskey (Mar 23, 2006)

to me camberwell has always been one of those 'in between' places, its in between brixton and peckham, brixton and elephant, etc.

i found myself wonndering the other day after one of my hostipal appts whether camberwell would really exist if it didnt have a massive hospital to give it trade. it doesnt have a tube, it doesnt have a train (cept denmark hill), granted it does have LOTS of busses. 

however ive never felt safe there not even the daytime - but maybe thats cos i'm either feeling ropey from hospital or wary cos i know how many ambulances we send there. 

its not even fantastic for shopping. it has a mediocre woolies, a maccy d, an empty (but just refurbished) shopping arcade and a few banks. 

having said all that it has some lovely buildings, it has some lovely people and  it has unsound


----------



## StuPC (Mar 23, 2006)

liberty said:
			
		

> It's funny that places build up reputations usually when people don't live there. I think a large difference between Hackney and South London is that if it is going on in Hackney it seems to be more 'behind closed doors'
> 
> When I was there yesterday I saw a girl who looked like she was just about to drop down dead (too much smack and other things I guess)  I don't see that im Hackney even though of course its there.
> 
> I just wonder if a place feels safer if you live there, more familar?



Well, Camberwell's definitely a younger person's part of town.  Haven't lived there for years now (and *probably* wouldn't move back since I have a daughter to think of now) but have _very_ fond memories of it - stuff was always happening there: parties, clubs, lock-ins, funny little events.
All of that has a bit of a down-side - like the girl you saw yesterday - but I've never seen any really bad trouble round there, never been hassled or mugged or anything.  It's quite a laidback atmosphere.   
I moved to south-east London in 1996 and I've stayed around there ever since - that's the best recommendation I can give!


----------



## ChrisFilter (Mar 23, 2006)

Quite like Camberwell, it's South, it's got parks, no tube so you get more for your money, and it's near Brixton. As for dodginess.. yeah, like you say, probably 'cos you don't live there so it doesn't feel like you know the area all that well. Once your accustomed to it you'll be fine.


----------



## editor (Mar 23, 2006)

liberty said:
			
		

> Due to move to Camberwell soon and I need to work out if I feel on edge there because I don't live there, kind of the unknown thing or if it really does have an edge.


Went to college for four years at Camberwell, but I never hung around there as I never really found much there that I liked (but that could just be because the bright lights of Brixton were just around the corner).

As wiskey said, it seems a bit of an inbetween place. Some parts of the the area are very nice indeed, but some - it has to be said - are as rough as fuck.


----------



## Rollem (Mar 23, 2006)

i quite like camberwell. granted it has an edge, but i'd rather that than twee-ville. i lived there for just over a year, in what many would consider a dodgy part, and never really had any issues. one broken window was a far as it got really (and was only a small one!). that was a fair few years ago though <realises shes not necessarily painting a great picture!> saw the odd casulaty but never anything threatening

a lot of it is down to not really knowing your way around i think. its exactly how i felt when i first moved to bermondsey, but once you become familiar with it, you will get to know the no-go zones (every part of london has them) and will feel much more assured around there. its a great location in my view

happy house move


----------



## robotsimon (Mar 23, 2006)

I've lived in Camberwell for just over a year, after having lived in London for 7 years. Like most parts of London, there's good and bad, nice and nasty parts to the place. It's quite hard to work out where it starts and finishes. South Camberwell (south of Camberwell church street) seems a bit 'nicer' to me but then I'm not sure if some of that counts as Denmark Hill (is that really a place)?

Camberwell town centre is pretty bustling and you can get most things you need there but it has a very careworn feel to it. If you're in South Camberwell, you're just as near to Lordship lane if you want posher shops.

At night, the area around Camberwell green can feel a bit dodgy but so can most places. There are quite a few of what the council likes to call 'street drinkers' around Camberwell Green due to some sort of centre for alcoholics being located nearby. I've never had any problems with these people but, apparently, they can be a bit lary. Street crime has been quite high in the past, I think it might have come down a bit recently.


----------



## liberty (Mar 23, 2006)

I like the idea of Camberwell because its close the town so everywhere is easy to get to. I don't take the tube so thats not a problem for me.. I'm sure if I go there I will get used to it.. 

Thinking to a time recently when I eneded up late at night in ladbrook Grove it felt really rought and thats suppose to be one of the better parts so maybe it really does come down to what you know?


----------



## wiskey (Mar 23, 2006)

once you get the attitude of an area you dont notice it like you do when you're visiting 

move south


----------



## zenie (Mar 23, 2006)

StuPC said:
			
		

> Camberwell's nice, I like it a lot - it's got some very nice parts and it's got a slightly dodgy bits, but the two are fairly easy to tell apart, and neither are extreme.
> 
> Never lived in Hackney but everything I've heard second-hand says _that's_ rough as fuck, so you shouldn't find Camberwell too awful.  In fact, you'll probably really like it!




Ditto all the that.^^^

It's got it's rough bits like any area but i reckon it's definitley 'cos you don't live there that you don't feel safe 

It's got a wicked Greek bakery, a couple of out ouf the way really lovely parks and gardens, some nice bars too 

I wouldnt have a problem living there but then I'd be aprehensive about moving to Hackney. Go Figure


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 23, 2006)

Some parts nice but one of the NOT nice bits is definitely at the bus stops near the McDonalds.  That area scares me


----------



## pianistenvy (Mar 23, 2006)

I always get it confused with Camberwick Green, so for years I didn't think Camberwell was a real place...


----------



## boohoo (Mar 23, 2006)

I work in Camberwell area. I wouldn't live there, although there are some nice houses, shops, cafe & bars. There is something a tad agressive about Camberwell that I don't find in Hackney. This is a difficult thing to explain as we all percieve things differently.


----------



## Buds and Spawn (Mar 23, 2006)

Not a fan. I work close by and live just down the road Lewisham way. Camberwell town centre is abysmal - the one redeeming feature Wordsworth's bookshop, has now gone, and the whole place is more than a bit grimey...

Saying that I've friends who live / have lived here and like it.

As for being close to town - well, you can go further out and be closer timewise - all depends on what public transport is available...


----------



## zenie (Mar 23, 2006)

Liberty's moving there can we at least try and be a bit positive about the place


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 23, 2006)

CAMBERWELL IS BEAUTIFUL AND FRIENDLY AND VIBRANT AND EDGY AND FULL OF STARBUCKS AND COSTA COFFEE HOUSES


----------



## liberty (Mar 23, 2006)

Now I have the fear


----------



## Streathamite (Mar 23, 2006)

camberwell - fab for pubs, grub, bars. The hermit and the castle do beauteous grub, and well kept beer, the Joiners arms is a decent little boozer, funky monkey is nearby, coupla good local restaurants, there's the redstar for those satanic druggie nights.
however, you also have close on 500 stoodents on the manor.....
still a zillion times better than 'Ackney.
mind you, so's downtown Fallujah on a particulalrly stroppy day.


----------



## CharlieAddict (Mar 23, 2006)

i like the castle pub.


----------



## christonabike (Mar 23, 2006)

I like the Silver Buckle


----------



## Pip (Mar 23, 2006)

It's just a bit drab and grey really, although I can highly recommend the Golden Grill after a night on the piss  
As for roughness I don't think it's any better or worse than any other poor area in London.


----------



## waverunner (Mar 23, 2006)

Minnie_the_Minx said:
			
		

> Some parts nice but one of the NOT nice bits is definitely at the bus stops near the McDonalds.  That area scares me


 yeah what is it with those bus stops!!! I hate being there, really get on edge and then make extra effort to look relaxed (  ) so I don't stick out. Boo to the bus stops.


----------



## PacificOcean (Mar 23, 2006)

Minnie_the_Minx said:
			
		

> Some parts nice but one of the NOT nice bits is definitely at the bus stops near the McDonalds.  That area scares me



I wonder if that bloke who stands there with his Sky stall actually ever signs anyone up?

My own two pence worth on Camberwell is that it's no rougher than anywhere else in inner London but it is a bit grimey.  Never had any trouble when I lived in Loughborough Junction.


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Mar 23, 2006)

liberty said:
			
		

> Could it just be that I don't know the area???


I reckon that's it. 
I'd feel the same if i had to move  from somewhere i'd been living for years to an unfamilar area. I think you'll get used to it,
 as others have said theres some nice pubs and the park..
I did live there for a few months years and years back, i had a room in a house near the bus garage, never experienced any trouble while I was there.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 23, 2006)

waverunner said:
			
		

> yeah what is it with those bus stops!!! I hate being there, really get on edge and then make extra effort to look relaxed (  ) so I don't stick out. Boo to the bus stops.





Brixton's bus stop areas with all the drug dealing feel positively safe compared to Camberwell


----------



## zenie (Mar 23, 2006)

Minnie_the_Minx said:
			
		

> Brixton's bus stop areas with all the drug dealing feel positively safe compared to Camberwell



Right.

Now imagine if you will, that Brixton's Bus Stops were all on Atlantic Road, wouldn't you feel differently then?

The ones outside McDonalds are a bit fraught, but no worse than outside KFC in Brixton IMO.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 23, 2006)

I think it sucks.


----------



## CharlieAddict (Mar 23, 2006)

didn't some random guy get stabbed outside the macdonalds? 

the vineyard is a ymmy greek restaurant.

and the vietnamese place around the corner despite having it's hygiene problems in the past.

the bus-stop is just as shit as the one outside the kfc in brixton. you still get the mad perv staring at ya and dumb ass kids disrespecting the locals. 

who the hell described brixton as vibrant and colourful in the first place? it smells of piss and stale weed. it's inhabitants are rude twats that kiss their teeth because they know there's no escape from this glorified scabby hell.


----------



## Skim (Mar 23, 2006)

Well, it's looking likely that I'll be moving to Camberwell soon as well... Loughborough Junction pretty much, which I've always considered as more Brixton than Camberwell. 

The flat I'm hoping to move to, although SE5, is in between Camberwell and Brixton. Out of the two, I'll probably spend a lot more time in Brixton, both for going out and for shopping. I've wandered round Camberwell a couple of times and there just isn't much there. I feel safe enough, but it lacks something. Maybe I just need to give it more time.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 23, 2006)

zenie said:
			
		

> Right.
> 
> Now imagine if you will, that Brixton's Bus Stops were all on Atlantic Road, wouldn't you feel differently then?
> 
> The ones outside McDonalds are a bit fraught, but no worse than outside KFC in Brixton IMO.




Maybe it's the McDonalds that I find distressing


----------



## LDR (Mar 23, 2006)

I don't like it that much to be honest and I wouldn't live there.  Not because it's dodgy or anything.  More to do with the lack of a tube as I don't like buses much.


----------



## hatz (Mar 23, 2006)

I quite like Camberwell, though I don't go all that often... Don't like the bus stop either, though I'd be hard pressed to think of a bus stop in the whole of London that I did particularly like. I don't know many parts of Camberwell- my friends used to live off Church Street, which was really nice, and once you're off the main road, the streets are pretty quiet, with trees and everything. Further south, Denmark Hill is cool, with the park and everything.

Of course, Herne Hill is the best- though I would say that, I'm biased...

Seriously, move to Camberwell. I've never seen anything dodgy there, the buses are excellent, trains not too far away, tube at Brixton/Elephant, it's got quite an arty feel (thanks to art school I guess). I've seen far worse in other parts of London (Harlesden, anyone??). Plus, south London DOES mean you get so much more for your money than you would in, say, even Hackney.

I think there are some plans to regenerate Camberwell in the not too distant future- though I might be mistaken and I don't know any more about it.


----------



## liberty (Mar 23, 2006)

*Just had a call to say we have got the house *

So it looks like I will have to like it


----------



## hatz (Mar 23, 2006)

Yay!! Welcome to south London!!


----------



## liberty (Mar 23, 2006)

hatz said:
			
		

> Yay!! Welcome to south London!!


Thank you


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 23, 2006)

liberty said:
			
		

> Thank you




You'll be fine.  It all looks fairly civilised


----------



## Skim (Mar 23, 2006)

That's great news Liberty


----------



## zenie (Mar 23, 2006)

Woohoo!!

Congrats Liberty 

Minnie The Minx that is a very cool pic


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 23, 2006)

zenie said:
			
		

> Woohoo!!
> 
> Congrats Liberty
> 
> Minnie The Minx that is a very cool pic




Yeah, not a McDonalds, Pret, Starbucks, Costa etc. in sight


----------



## PacificOcean (Mar 23, 2006)

Minnie_the_Minx said:
			
		

> Yeah, not a McDonalds, Pret, Starbucks, Costa etc. in sight



An 100 years later there still isn't!  Camberwell is crap for shops.


----------



## zenie (Mar 23, 2006)

PacificOcean said:
			
		

> An 100 years later there still isn't!  Camberwell is crap for shops.



Why would you want multi nationals anyway.  

Give me sophocles (sp) bakery over starbucks and pret anyday


----------



## liberty (Mar 23, 2006)

Minnie_the_Minx said:
			
		

> Yeah, not a McDonalds, Pret, Starbucks, Costa etc. in sight


Is there really a starbuck in Camberwell


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 23, 2006)

PacificOcean said:
			
		

> An 100 years later there still isn't!  Camberwell is crap for shops.





Give it time


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 23, 2006)

liberty said:
			
		

> Is there really a starbuck in Camberwell




Nah!  Not that I know of.


Haven't been there for ages anyway.  The nearest I've been to Camberwell in the last year is the hospital


----------



## Buds and Spawn (Mar 23, 2006)

liberty said:
			
		

> Is there really a starbuck in Camberwell


  that will be the day...


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 23, 2006)

Buds and Spawn said:
			
		

> that will be the day...




Well who knows what will happen to the surrounding areas after the Elephant is redeveloped


----------



## hatz (Mar 23, 2006)

Buds and Spawn said:
			
		

> that will be the day...


It's kinda like a rural backwater in that respect... still, I like it that way. 

Now if we could just get rid of the McDonalds...


----------



## aurora green (Mar 23, 2006)

Minnie_the_Minx said:
			
		

>




Just a _tad_  more traffic around now though eh?
It's one of my least favourite roads to cross, nightmare.
As for shopping, Butterfly walk has been decimated, for some reason, really run-down and half empty, which is a shame...
The best things about Camberwell are the buses, the pool, and the couple of Greek shops opposite, and a few good pubs.


----------



## PacificOcean (Mar 23, 2006)

zenie said:
			
		

> Why would you want multi nationals anyway.
> 
> Give me sophocles (sp) bakery over starbucks and pret anyday



There is a fine line between having no chains and being a terrible place for shops.


----------



## suzee blue cheese (Mar 24, 2006)

OK Camberwell itself isn't great for shopping in general, but Brixton's not far, nor is the Walworth Rd, nor is Denmark Hill, nor is Peckham..

I don't know Camberwell really well, but what it does seem to have, that Brixton doesn't for example, is lots of decent eating places and bars that aren't largely homogenously trendy/expensive.  A good starting point imo   

You'll be near Camberwell Arts School too - I'm jealous..   

Excellent news about the house Libs - sure you'll enjoy it.


----------



## Star Dove (Mar 25, 2006)

Camberwell's home to the worst pub in London: The Silver Buckle

It's where the local crack heads go for a quiet pint and fight on their nights off.

Luckily these days there's other places to go for a drink after 11 so it's easily avoided.

When you're used to it Camberwell's not a bad place to be. Until then there's plenty of buses to get the fuck out.


----------



## Dj TAB (Mar 25, 2006)

*Love Camberwell*

Camberwell is great, close to all you could wish for as it seperates Brixton, Walworth and the like.

I moved to kennington 5 years ago and the camberwell we first visited then is long gone, and a whole pile of nice, shiny newness including good restaurants, lovely pubs (the castle - great food and beer) have turned up.

Then there's the Redstar for when you are feeling decadent.....Have fun in camberwell, it'll get even better as the surrounding environs are invested in heavily, and when they knock down the Elephant and Castle roundabout development will spread down the Walworth road fairly quickly...


----------



## liberty (Mar 25, 2006)

Dj TAB said:
			
		

> Camberwell is great, close to all you could wish for as it seperates Brixton, Walworth and the like.
> 
> I moved to kennington 5 years ago and the camberwell we first visited then is long gone, and a whole pile of nice, shiny newness including good restaurants, lovely pubs (the castle - great food and beer) have turned up.
> 
> Then there's the Redstar for when you are feeling decadent.....Have fun in camberwell, it'll get even better as the surrounding environs are invested in heavily, and when they knock down the Elephant and Castle roundabout development will spread down the Walworth road fairly quickly...



Wise words...

Everyone has different feelings about different places I have lived in Camden, Shoreditch and now in London Fields I have loved things about all the areas and not liked some of the issues. 

Went to the Castle pub for Stigs birthday and thought it was great.. Camberwell will just be a base and it will be great to be closer to all friends in Brixton


----------



## The Hypnotist (Dec 29, 2012)

Hi Liberty,

I've just read your post about moving to Camberwell.  I'm thinking of making the move too, so was interested to read your thread, but would be even more interested to hear what you think of it now?

Are you still there?  Do you like it?  Are you glad you moved?

Do you (and everyone else) think Camberwell has improved over the last 7 years... or got worse?

Everyone's advice and input is appreciated.

(BTW, Happy New Year everyone


----------



## Maggot (Jan 1, 2013)

Liberty doesn't post here any more and lives about 5,000 miles from Camberwell now.


----------



## Winot (Jan 1, 2013)

Maggot said:


> Liberty doesn't post here any more and lives about 5,000 miles from Camberwell now.



Christ, it must have been bad.


----------



## clicker (Jan 2, 2013)

Maybe it was the dodgy kebab shop on the Green that did it.....


----------



## Thimble Queen (Jan 2, 2013)

I like Camberwell lived there from 2009-2011. We moved there from Brixton because at the time you got more for your money in Camberwell. Not sure how it compares now. It's got some good pubs and lovely places to eat - something Brixton was lacking at the time. You get used to the buses quickly. As for it being dodgy. I think its the same as a lot of places in that it has dodgy elements but as long as you are sensible you should be ok.


----------



## golightly (Jan 2, 2013)

Unfrotunately, the bit of Camberwell that most people see is the area around the green, which is not particularly attractive.  I've lived in Camberwell since 2007 without being stabbed or shot, so it's not all bad.


----------



## BoxRoom (Jan 2, 2013)

Lived there for six-ish years now? Around that I think.

Have quite enjoyed it so far. Not had much trouble and have found favourite places to go. 
It is a shame the shops are a tad on the fuckawful side. I think the chinese supermarket place opposite MacDirty's has closed now so am bracing myself for yet another fucking Pound shop.

The Silver Buckle has been replaced by The Tiger now (Antic Pub) and it's now safe to go in which I do a lot. Sun and Doves is another local (The Sun of Camberwell it is now, also Antic) on Coldharbour Lane.
Enough places to eat around and about when we're flush enough.

Buses are great too.

I've certainly been in worse places!


----------



## Thimble Queen (Jan 2, 2013)

Not checked out the Sun yet. The Bear on Camberwell New Road is quite nice. They do really yummy food but it's on the pricey side. The Hermits Cave is probably my have pub around there but it can get a bit rammed with arty types. Silk Road and Caravaggio both do great meals if your on a budget. Camberwell also has the best kebab shop ever - FM Mangal. If you are splashing out then Angels and Gypsies is the place to go. I'm missing Camberwell now!!


----------



## Crispy (Jan 2, 2013)

BoxRoom said:


> I think the chinese supermarket place opposite MacDirty's has closed now


 Damn


----------



## Frumious B. (Jan 2, 2013)

Bit of a dump, carved up by arterial roads, with no decent shopping but a few good pubs and parks. The biggest point in its favour is its proximity to Brixton.


----------



## gabi (Jan 2, 2013)

wiskey said:


> to me camberwell has always been one of those 'in between' places, its in between brixton and peckham, brixton and elephant, etc.


 
Yeh... It's a bit of a nothing area ime. Lacking in soul. I think even dear old Cla'am beats it on that front 

Seems like the kind of place you'd live if you were unsure about where to live, if you see what I mean.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Jan 2, 2013)

I was in Camberwell just before crimbo and it seemed open then. Would be a real shame if it has closed. There are similar Chinese supermarkets in Brixton and Peckham, I think owned by same people?


----------



## BoxRoom (Jan 2, 2013)

MrsDarlingsKiss said:


> I was in Camberwell just before crimbo and it seemed open then. Would be a real shame if it has closed. There are similar Chinese supermarkets in Brixton and Peckham, I think owned by same people?


 
Aye, was surprised to see the notices on the shutters this morning. I think they've moved rather than closed down, will check it out later.


----------



## Maggot (Jan 2, 2013)

Frumious B. said:


> Bit of a dump, carved up by arterial roads, with no decent shopping but a few good pubs and parks. The biggest point in its favour is its proximity to Brixton.


 
I prefer Camberwell to Brixton, you can walk down the streets without having to dodge people like you do in Brixton. It is great for food shopping with 2 supermarkets and a great bakers and greengrocers, but not much if you're looking for clothes


gabi said:


> Yeh... It's a bit of a nothing area ime. Lacking in soul. I think even dear old Cla'am beats it on that front


It has loads of soul, if you only see the area around the green then you could make that mistake.  It has an art college and all the young creative types that brings, plus it has a history of radicalism, rebellion and revolt.  http://www.alphabetthreat.co.uk/pasttense/camberwell.html


----------



## BoxRoom (Jan 3, 2013)

MrsDarlingsKiss said:


> I was in Camberwell just before crimbo and it seemed open then. Would be a real shame if it has closed. There are similar Chinese supermarkets in Brixton and Peckham, I think owned by same people?


 
Just to confirm, it has indeed shut down and relocated. 
Ah well.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jan 4, 2013)

BoxRoom said:


> Just to confirm, it has indeed shut down and relocated.
> Ah well.


Relocated is better than bust.  Any idea where they've gone?

I lived in Camberwell for 2 years - absolutely fine place to live. I think the proximity to Brixton works in two ways - as mentioned by MrsDarlingsKiss there are some really good eateries there. Yes, now because of the Village Brixton is more trendy but.. now Brixton is more "trendy" - so go Camberwell! 

Camberwell is always good if you have an NHS staff card because many cafes offer a 10% discount, on account of the two major hospitals there.


----------



## BoxRoom (Jan 5, 2013)

Agent Sparrow said:


> Relocated is better than bust.  Any idea where they've gone?


 
Sorry, brain fail. Somewhere beginning with C. Clapham or Croydon? One of those!


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jan 5, 2013)

BoxRoom said:


> Sorry, brain fail. Somewhere beginning with C. Clapham or Croydon? One of those!


I am glad to hear they're just moving  Though in a selfish way, I'm glad that that's no longer my nearer Asian supermarket for convenience sake. I was never that adventurous in my purchases but it was definitely one of my more visited Camberwell shops. 

The Tiger was mentioned earlier - I am very glad that they're no longer serving single glasses of wine in the world's tiniest (and most pretentious) carafes. If you were drinking white wine it looked as though you were drinking a specimen sample!


----------



## BoxRoom (Jan 5, 2013)

Agent Sparrow said:


> I am glad to hear they're just moving  Though in a selfish way, I'm glad that that's no longer my nearer Asian supermarket for convenience sake. I was never that adventurous in my purchases but it was definitely one of my more visited Camberwell shops.
> 
> The Tiger was mentioned earlier - I am very glad that they're no longer serving single glasses of wine in the world's tiniest (and most pretentious) carafes. If you were drinking white wine it looked as though you were drinking a specimen sample!


 
I'd forgotten about those!
I remember one time I got wine for Mrs BoxRoom and she looked at it like it had just done a little song and dance routine and then claimed to be the lord of the manatees.


----------

